# Unique Spiritual Encouragement Blog



## smokey30725 (Sep 18, 2015)

My wife and I have written a children's book about our youngest beagle who experienced paralysis and spinal surgery earlier this year and are in the process of trying to get it published. To go along with it, my wife started a blog to tie in elements of the story with correlating scripture. It's meant to be a combination of equal parts serious, uplifting, and light-hearted and is written as if the beagle is writing it. I don't know if it's OK to post it here, so I won't, but if anyone is interested in it, PM me and I will send you the link.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 18, 2015)

Mods, would it be ok to post a link to my blog?


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, I guess I will give it a shot. Mods, I apologize if this is not allowed. Feel free to remove if necessary. 

https://riseshinewalk.wordpress.com/


----------

